# How to keep old emails from an old ISP



## blackbeagle

I had Charter as an ISP for over 15 years. My email was [email protected] for all those years. A lot of important emails were sent to that email address, including serial numbers, stuff that I downloaded and purchased. Last year, I got rid of Charter (Spectrum) and moved to Frontier. 

So in the past, I installed Thunderbird and set up my Charter email to that app. So all of my emails were saved. When I open Thunderbird, all the emails would be there, right up to the day I canceled Charter. 

So here's my question. My computer is being replaced. That means Thunderbird will stay on that PC. How can I 'Transfer' over those emails to my new ISP? I'm trying to think. 

I can't 'Forward' each email because the email doesn't work anymore. Charter said they can't retrieve those for me. So what can I do? 

Thank you-


----------



## Corday

Moving Thunderbird Data to a New Computer | Thunderbird Help


How to move Thunderbird data (accounts, messages, passwords) to a new computer.




support.mozilla.org




.


----------



## johnwill

Well, any massive tinkering with the indexes could result in data loss, so I'd suggest before you try any extreme measures you backup the important files on that drive.

Once you know that the important data is safe, consider trying chkdsk to repair the drive.

Open an administrative command prompt and type: CHKDSK *x*: /X

*x* is the drive letter of the problem drive.


----------

